# Sonisphere 2010



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 26, 2010)

Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer and Megadeth all in one tour.

Discuss.


----------



## departuresong (Jan 26, 2010)

boring, cool, cool, meh


----------



## Zuu (Jan 26, 2010)

I didn't know Megadeth was still "popular".

Still, I'd only go for Megadeth and Slayer...


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 26, 2010)

Megadeth are boring live.

Metallica are supposed to be amazing live. Slayer are good too, seeing at Wacken.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Jan 27, 2010)

Watershed said:


> Megadeth are boring live.
> 
> Metallica are supposed to be amazing live. Slayer are good too, seeing at Wacken.


I've seen both Megadeth and Metallica, I really enjoyed Megadeth but Metallica were a bit disappointing tbh. Sonisphere this year looks okay but the Bloodstock lineup so far is a bit better IMO. 

Dezzuu, Megadeth are definitely still popular :P


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2010)

This is still epic, but not as epic as it would've been in 1992 or something. They were at their finest then.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 30, 2010)

You mean 1986.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Jan 31, 2010)

most people on this board weren't even born in 1986


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 31, 2010)

no but you know

slayer had rib
metallica had mop
anthrax had among the living
megadeth sucks anyhow


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 1, 2010)

Watershed said:


> no but you know
> 
> slayer had rib
> metallica had mop
> ...


RiP was their best, and that was in 1990.

The best they had in '86 was Peace Sells.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 1, 2010)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer and Megadeth all in one tour.
> 
> Discuss.


I just came.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 1, 2010)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> RiP was their best, and that was in 1990.
> 
> The best they had in '86 was Peace Sells.


Yeah but Megadeth sucks.


----------

